# What Happened to the Post



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

There was a post by a Forum member asking why his posting a website his wife runs was spam.

I made some suggestions to him, and directed him to stickies.

Why in the world was a good-natured, informational post such as that deleted?

I mean it isn't even in the index anymore?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I believe he was answered by private message.

And as you have stated reading the sticky posts is a great idea for anyone. The purpose of the board is to discuss work-at-home ideas, questions, issues, etc... I allow people to post about their own personal businesses in the sticky at the top of the board ONLY!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Melissa said:


> I believe he was answered by private message.
> 
> And as you have stated reading the sticky posts is a great idea for anyone. The purpose of the board is to discuss work-at-home ideas, questions, issues, etc... I allow people to post about their own personal businesses in the sticky at the top of the board ONLY!


I respect that. 

I was just trying to direct the poster to the stickies they had overlooked, as you are reinforcing here.

Thanks


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

There are some family blogs that contain information that is really relevant to helping people by sharing information....and I sort of find it sad that those are not allowed to be shared in these forums.

I love to write information to help others....but it seems that the only way I can share that in HT is to cut and paste it from my blog into a forum...and then I lose all the images etc etc. Any link to its original source/location is not allowed.

I appreciate that moderators might consider it 'self promotion' but as a teacher I do not - i consider it providing information.

As a solution, I would suggest that the forum has a section where people can post items with links to their blogs that cover topics people are interested in...rather than just one posting of the blog site.

I would like to post information about rocks and soils, marketting farm products, tips for newbies etc...and feel that people would really befit.

Just my two cents...

Gaz


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

You can copy and paste and upload the photos as well on the homesteading forums if those posts are applicable in that area. You own the entire content if it is from your forum so there is no copyright issue to worry about. 

The issue, as I am sure you understand, is that some people post links just to drive traffic to their blog rather then to share information. There is a sub-forum on the family board where you can post a link to your blog and you can also post a link in your signature.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Melissa said:


> You can copy and paste and upload the photos as well on the homesteading forums if those posts are applicable in that area. You own the entire content if it is from your forum so there is no copyright issue to worry about.
> 
> The issue, as I am sure you understand, is that some people post links just to drive traffic to their blog rather then to share information. There is a sub-forum on the family board where you can post a link to your blog and you can also post a link in your signature.


Can you please point me to where it says in the rules that the content is these forums remains the copyright of the poster and not either public domain or copyright of HT?

Thanks.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I meant there is no copyright issue with you posting the information here, since we don't usually allow a copy and past from another site. If you own the information then you are allowed to post it.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Closed by request of the op.


----------

